# 19 or 26



## chaddy187 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 23 but want a 9mm is one better for cc then the other


----------



## Drjordan (Dec 12, 2007)

One or two of the guys I work with bought the 19 and later bought the 26 because they said the 26 was so much easier to conceal, but I only have the 26 so I can't speak from personal experience. I have never had any trouble concealing my 26 though.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would go 19.
I tend to have trouble shooting the small pistols. I shot a 19 at the range last weekend and it is not much different than shooting a 17. That and the 19 holds 15+1 rounds so you get a good round count.
I have heard that you can use +P+ ammo in Glocks, but I don't know for sure. But if you can you could use Corbon DPX ammo for SD. http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Corbon%209mm%20115.htm








It has pressures that match 40sw and it opens up to or near 45 caliber. And you can buy the inexpensive 9mm range rounds for practice.
I don't know what ammo prices are in your area. But here 45 and 40 are about 25.00 for 50 rounds after tax. But 9mm is still around 10.00 a box of 50.

Gong back, the article says this.


> The 115-gr. DPX was fired into water from a Browning Hi Power from the very slightly slower Barsto match barrel. It's expanded dimensions: 0.61 x 0.59 x 0.50" tall. It lost no weight. As the petals bent outward before folding rearward, the expanded bullet would have measured at least 0.755" across at least for some of its penetration depth. Notice that the bullet still has some "length" to it; this aids penetration. The expanded bullets from the Glock 26 were virtually identical. The average velocities attained by both guns seem with within the DPX bullet's operating velocity envelope.


So at some point its diameter was larger than a 45 and it was fired from a Glock so there should be no problem.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I converted my 27 (40 cal) to 9 mm. I love my 27's flawless performance, but it feels like a brick to me. I tried carrying it and didn't care to try it again. But last week I ordered a "combat" holster from cheaper than doit. I've been leaning J frame .32 magnum carry or lcp lately.:smt033


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

chaddy187 - are you planning to carry in an IWB, OWB or some other sort of holster? That might help some of the more seasoned CCW people here make suggestions. For the record, I've not carried yet though I'm taking a CCW course in a few weeks.

There's no question that the 26 is easier to conceal due to its smaller size but depending on your situation, you might be able to easily conceal the 19 and benefit from the higher-capacity mags and also the greater energy generated by the 19 due to the higher muzzle velocity.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

chaddy187 said:


> I have a 23 but want a 9mm is one better for cc then the other


Yes, under certain circumstances, the G26 would be better for concealment than your G23 (or a very similarly-sized G19).

If you want to expand your capabilities, then get the G26. The short grip (which takes a bit of getting used to, by the way) makes it possible to hide the G26 under a light t-shirt, where the G23/G19 butt might stick out and print, compromising your CCW. The littlest Glocks actually shoot VERY well for their size; more like a compact-size service gun than a small-ish concealment weapon. I've seen a few that would out-shoot regular service-size guns, when fed their favorite ammo and guided by competent hands, of course.

I had a guy with a timer run me through a few practice strings of a close-distance, multiple-target match with both guns (back-to-back), once upon a time. My times with the G26 were consistently better than the G19 I had planned to use, and the hits were all where I wanted them (the A-zone is fairly large, up close). I used the G26 and managed a second-place finish; the bigger gun wouldn't have helped at all, as far as I could tell.

The longer and higher-capacity G19 or G17 mags can be used in the G26 if total-round-count is a concern; if you carry the longer mag(s) as your reload, concealment isn't compromised.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Get one of each, thats what I did....:smt083


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I own and carry (occasionally) the glock 19. I can only really conceal it well in winter clothing, never in summer. My shooting buddy carries the 26 and shoots it as well as i shoot my 19. I shoot his 26 adaquately, and seriously consider buying one to use for CC. With more practice I am confident that i will be able to shoot it as well as my 19, and it definitely conceals better.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer the glock 19.:smt1099


----------



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

I have a 26 and would highly recommend it to be considered. Especially since you have a 23 sized gun to use.


----------



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

I also just picked up a 26 for CC. My wife shoots it with the normal mags and I use the ones with the pinky extension. Carries great too.:smt023


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

If you want two calibers in a G23, pick up a Lone Wolf Distributors conversion barrel for $100 or so and snag a few 9mm mags for a G19, G17, or G18 (the 33 rounders). If you get the 26, by all means go ahead, but if you're staying with the same size, I'd just grab a conversion barrel. I have a G27 and carry it daily. I am considering buying a G23 and purchasing conversion barrels for both just for the flexibility of it. For two guns (let's say $500 each) you have a grand invested. Buy two barrels and some mags (we'll say about $200 each to allow for shipping, tax, etc.) you have a total of $1400 invested in two different frame sizes with two different calibers each, effectively making 4 guns. Sure you can't shoot them all at the same time, but a barrel swap is only 15 seconds away, and who can hold more than two guns at the same time anyway? lol  Just my .02, but I think it's worth considering since the Glocks are such a modular design from the factory.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

redfalcon302 said:


> If you want two calibers in a G23, pick up a Lone Wolf Distributors conversion barrel for $100 or so and snag a few 9mm mags for a G19, G17, or G18 (the 33 rounders). If you get the 26, by all means go ahead, but if you're staying with the same size, I'd just grab a conversion barrel. I have a G27 and carry it daily. I am considering buying a G23 and purchasing conversion barrels for both just for the flexibility of it. For two guns (let's say $500 each) you have a grand invested. Buy two barrels and some mags (we'll say about $200 each to allow for shipping, tax, etc.) you have a total of $1400 invested in two different frame sizes with two different calibers each, effectively making 4 guns. Sure you can't shoot them all at the same time, but a barrel swap is only 15 seconds away, and who can hold more than two guns at the same time anyway? lol  Just my .02, but I think it's worth considering since the Glocks are such a modular design from the factory.


+1 sounds the way to go to me!


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

VasSigmeister said:


> +1 sounds the way to go to me!


yes, its a point thats very hard to argue against....as much as I love my 26, if I did it over again, i would probably get the 27 and the conversion barrel....why not have two guns in one? You could bring the extra barrel and mags with you and shoot both, what a freakin awesome idea:numbchuck:


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I own them both. For carrying I would go for the 26. Very easy to conceal. The 26 with a good gun belt and holster. You won't be sorry.


----------

